# Retiring to Canary Islands. Seniors' residences?



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Hallo. Are there any dedicated residences for Seniors on any of the Canary Islands please? If so, which islands and where are the residences? 
We are poised to relocate to the Canaries this autumn. We are 2 retirees - British & French speaking Belgian. We want the hottest, driest area. Thanks for any replies. 

I speak fluent Spanish


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There are such old peoples homes on all of the islands, however I believe they are for residents of the said islands. The exact locations I do not know.

Hottest and driest?

Each island claims that title, however Lanzarote and Fuerteventura must be the driest being the most easterly and nearest to the Sahara they are both extremely arid.

Perhaps the southern coastal towns of Gran Canaria for the hottest.

To combine the two you have to look at the most southerly town in Spanish territory, which is La Restinga on the island of El Hierro, but you wouldn't want to live there, it is too isolated and recently just off the coast has been prone to a volcanic eruption.

Whichever island you choose, the climates are nearly always sunnier in the south at ocean level near to the coast. Here in Valverde, we have had only two days good rain so far this year!!


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Hepa said:


> There are such old peoples homes on all of the islands, however I believe they are for residents of the said islands. The exact locations I do not know.
> 
> Hottest and driest?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Indeed, I would rule out El Hierro. 
There is some sort of seniors' residence on Tenerife, German run, forget its name. 
Where is Restinga? Virtually no rain sounds perfect!

I found an Alzheimer's centre in Bajamar, La Laguna, which sounds distinctly promising so may kick off there.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

La Restinga is in the south of El Hierro.

La Laguna is cold in winter, it is up above Santa Cruz near the Los Rodeos airport on the island of Tenerife.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

raph said:


> Thanks for your reply. Indeed, I would rule out El Hierro.
> There is some sort of seniors' residence on Tenerife, German run, forget its name.
> Where is Restinga? Virtually no rain sounds perfect!
> 
> I found an Alzheimer's centre in Bajamar, La Laguna, which sounds distinctly promising so may kick off there.


So is Bajamar cold too in winter?
Itg is some distance from La Laguna, being on the coast. It looks an ideal initial, s/t solution. Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know Bajamar, however if it is on the coast it will be warmer. La Laguna is at a fair height and therefore a lot cooler especially in winter. Checking the map I see Bajamar is on the northern coast of the island, hottest and driest are in the south, can be a difference of + 10ºc. 

No doubt you will be visiting.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I don't know Bajamar, however if it is on the coast it will be warmer. La Laguna is at a fair height and therefore a lot cooler especially in winter. Checking the map I see Bajamar is on the northern coast of the island, hottest and driest are in the south, can be a difference of + 10ºc.
> 
> No doubt you will be visiting.


Thanks VERY much. Goodness, that is a very large temperature difference between north and south. 
The attraction of Bajamar is the new Alzheimer's Centre in the former Delfin Bajamar hotel whose day centre I am keen to visit. So a stay in the area would be in order but one could spend longer periods in the south-of Tenerife and then G.C. and then Lanzarote & Fuerteventura. A fact finding trip really. Probably just winter there rather than living year round, at least to start off with. 

We are limited by health concerns and would also much appreciate being able to rent a place for 1-3 months with French TV channels. But that is a separate concern so maybe I should start a new posting?
Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I personally prefer Gran Canaria to Tenerife, probably because that was the first island I visited way back in 1962, however they both have there charms.

Although the south of Tenerife is warmer the north of the island is far prettier. Los Cristianos and Playa de la Americas in the south have many, Yorkshire Pudding, Bisto Gravy, full English Breakfast establishments, whereas the north is more traditional. We spent the last two Christmases in Puerto de la Cruz in the north of Tenerife, very nice it is too.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

raph said:


> Hallo. Are there any dedicated residences for Seniors on any of the Canary Islands please? If so, which islands and where are the residences?
> We are poised to relocate to the Canaries this autumn. We are 2 retirees - British & French speaking Belgian. We want the hottest, driest area. Thanks for any replies.
> 
> I speak fluent Spanish


Thanks. Interesting. I see you in fact live in Valvderde, El Hierro. Must be rather unusual?

I was in fact most attractived to Lanzarote owing to the aridity and apparent lack of high rises. 

But have noted Pto de a Cruz. La Laguna is of inerest because of the University. ..


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes I do live in Valverde, we are the only English who reside in the City, there are three others on the island. El Hierro is one of the best kept secrets in Spain. We are 75 miles and 75 years away from Tenerife. 

This island is very diverse, very tranquil, pine laurel and heather forests in the heights, to banana and pineapple plantations in the coastal regions. Arid in the south but greener in the north.

There is a link below with some photos of the island that we have taken, best viewed as a slide show.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the sendero costeno. Some quite magnificent pics. Thanks so much. Some remind me of Ireland. Others of Portugal, but most of Greece where I lived on and off for a number of years. 

Clearly El Hierro well worth a visit.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

raph said:


> I love the sendero costeno. Some quite magnificent pics. Thanks so much. Some remind me of Ireland. Others of Portugal, but most of Greece where I lived on and off for a number of years.
> 
> Clearly El Hierro well worth a visit.


Shhhhhhhh!

They will all want to visit!!


----------



## Tinto (Mar 10, 2013)

raph said:


> Hallo. Are there any dedicated residences for Seniors on any of the Canary Islands please? If so, which islands and where are the residences?
> We are poised to relocate to the Canaries this autumn. We are 2 retirees - British & French speaking Belgian. We want the hottest, driest area. Thanks for any replies.
> 
> I speak fluent Spanish


Hi Raph,
This probably comes a little too late - perhaps you have already found the senior residence of your choice and is now enjoying the warm weather in the Canary Islands 

Anyway, for forum contributors who might happened to bumped-into this thread. 
For Tenerife, I know of 2 possible places:

In the south - where it is hotter and drier, there's a centre called VinterSol - a Swedish neurological rehabilitation centre located in Los Cristianos. 
And in the north, Centro Especializado Delfín Bajamar (which you have found).
I don't know much about VinterSol, but I know the owner of Delfín Bajamar and he is one dedicated man who cares a lot about his residents. I have visited the centre before...everything is brand new and professional. Most importantly, the place is clean, comfortable and with excellent sea views (front) and mountain views (back). And I have had the opportunity to witness the interactions between the carers and the residents, and I think is the most important part for the residents and their families.

No doubt VinterSol is located in a hotter and drier area, but the climate in Bajamar is equally pleasant and much tranquil. I personally not like it too hot as it gives me headache.

Re: French TV channels, Delfín Bajamar doesn't encourage TV- watching (you are allowed to bring your own TV though) as there are schedule activities throughout the day to keep the residents active and occupied (games, arts and crafts etc). And it is certainly a much better place to practice your already fluent Spanish 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

Hepa, I really enjoyed the photographs on your link. The place looks heavenly!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

AlanS said:


> Hepa, I really enjoyed the photographs on your link. The place looks heavenly!


Well worth a visit, we really need some tourists.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

>>but the climate in Bajamar is equally pleasant<<

Not in the winter, compared to Los Cristianos.


----------



## Tinto (Mar 10, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Well worth a visit, we really need some tourists.


I must say that El Hierro is one of my favourite islands. 
My only regret is that I didn't manage to do a dive in Las Restinga before the series of earthquakes. Is it still ok to dive there now?


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Well worth a visit, we really need some tourists.


Is there any supermarket?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tinto said:


> I must say that El Hierro is one of my favourite islands.
> My only regret is that I didn't manage to do a dive in Las Restinga before the series of earthquakes. Is it still ok to dive there now?


Yes and has been for quite some time, in fact we have just been talking with a guy who organizes walking and diving holidays on the island.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lonely said:


> Is there any supermarket?


Yes, numerous but they are expensive compared with other islands.


----------



## Tinto (Mar 10, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Yes and has been for quite some time, in fact we have just been talking with a guy who organizes walking and diving holidays on the island.


Awesome! It's nice to know!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tinto said:


> Awesome! It's nice to know!


Just noticed your flag, I have fond memories of Georgetown, Pulo Penang


----------



## Tinto (Mar 10, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Just noticed your flag, I have fond memories of Georgetown, Pulo Penang


Apa khabar? 
Yes, for some reasons every one seems to be very fond of George Town, I have only been there twice, loved the yummy hawker food there and beaches there


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Yes, numerous but they are expensive compared with other islands.


so may I ask why you choose that tiny island?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tinto said:


> Apa khabar?
> Yes, for some reasons every one seems to be very fond of George Town, I have only been there twice, loved the yummy hawker food there and beaches there


Thank you I am well, however I do not speak Malay.

I used to work for P&O lines on a liner named Corfu, running between London and Hong Kong. We docked in Georgetown twice every nine weeks, outward and homeward.

However that was more than half a century ago and now the language is mainly Spanish and here there are few from the far east and fewer from England. The memories are still good though.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lonely said:


> so may I ask why you choose that tiny island?


The quality of life is unique, people talk with a smile, the young respect their elders and are mostly polite. Most of the people are civilized and rarely steal from each other.

The mass tourism that has affected the other islands has passed us by, we have therefor retained our Canarian culture and charm.

This small island is 75 miles and 75 years away from Los Cristianos. 

Probably one of the best kept secrets in the archipelago.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> The quality of life is unique, people talk with a smile, the young respect their elders and are mostly polite. Most of the people are civilized and rarely steal from each other.
> 
> The mass tourism that has affected the other islands has passed us by, we have therefor retained our Canarian culture and charm.
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed.

But how do they survive? Fishing? Farming?

I bet you need to reach the other islands for most of your big shopping...clothes, furniture, computers..etc.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lonely said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> But how do they survive? Fishing? Farming?
> 
> I bet you need to reach the other islands for most of your big shopping...clothes, furniture, computers..etc.


No, we are able to buy most things here, however we do go on shopping trips to Gran Canaria, more choice there.

There is a limited industry in agriculture and fishing. We export tropical fruit, wine and cheese

There is a tourist industry, mainly walking and scuba diving, but unemployment is almost 40%, so people have to leave the island to find work. Our population has reduced by 20% recently, although the local government are very secretive about these details.

El Hierro is a fantastic place to live if you have an income and can live without the boom boom of the disco's


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Tinto said:


> Hi Raph,
> This probably comes a little too late - perhaps you have already found the senior residence of your choice and is now enjoying the warm weather in the Canary Islands
> 
> Anyway, for forum contributors who might happened to bumped-into this thread.
> ...


Just to clarify, Vintersol is a rehabilitation clinic and not a place where anyone can come. Patients come through Swedish hospitals

Anders


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> El Hierro is a fantastic place to live if you have an income and can live without the boom boom of the disco's


I satisfy both criteria...but only if a fast internet connection is available.

However the volcanic activity is a concern.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

People here use the WiFi, ours seem adequate. Sadly the volcanic activity has ceased, those scientists and volcanologists spent money here.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hepa said:


> People here use the WiFi, ours seem adequate. Sadly the volcanic activity has ceased, those scientists and volcanologists spent money here.


Do you know where this new mall is?

Canarias7. Economía. El centro comercial El Tablero abre al público la próxima semana

Thanks


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lonely said:


> Do you know where this new mall is?
> 
> Canarias7. Economía. El centro comercial El Tablero abre al público la próxima semana
> 
> Thanks


Maspalomas in the south of Gran Canaria


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*retiring to Canarias*

Hallo
picking up this thread
Just to say that in the end we are heading for NNW Tenerife initialy to Bajamar owing to presence of Aolzheimers Centre there
I note your comments abut most arid which would suit me better
What about best palces to cycle not mountain biking but gentell rading preferably on bike paths close to the sea?
thanks

Must stay in Restinga some time for sure!

we arrive on 6 april


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The only cycle track that comes to mind, is on Avenida Maritima, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, but that is on a different island.


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*cycling in canarias*

oh that would be fine as I have a friend in Las Pal,as and we might wel move over to Gran Canaria after a stint on Tenerife
I am info gathering at the moment but idealy would visit al the islands in due course!


----------

